# Don't forget about the cookie sheet



## chaos (Feb 12, 2003)

My tip- and im new to this board, so please forgive me if this is common practice here. When I buy my beefheart I cut it up and place it on wax paper on a cookie sheet then put it in the freezer for a few hours and then remove and bag. The cubes don't stick together then and I can remove them and defrost qucik and easy- about 2 minutes in a glass of warm water. Its how you make frozen grapes too- the best summertime dessert.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

altho i usualy just go buy a dollars worth of salmon/haddock every couple days, and keep it fresh, that is a good tip for those who freeze it!

and frozen grapes?!? wonder if you p's would like 'em? haha!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the baord


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WELCOME also!!









That is a good tip.. always hated cutting in cubes, freezing them, then waiting for all to thaw down just to separate 'em.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good tip!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it does sound like a good tip if u have room in the freezer.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I've been using BH latley, they dig it.

But try setting some aside zip locked in the fridge or even on the counter for a little, then stick it in mine go bannanas! Spilos and Reds


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what I do, but I dont use wax paper, I just put it on the sheet, freeze it, and use a spatula to get it off and put in freezer bags. Like chaos said, then you dont have to worry about it sticking together.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Perhaps it is not common knowledge, but this little tip will benifit alot of people im sure. I do this myself. I find that it is the simplest way. I dont use wax paper though, I just put them directly on the cookie sheet and pry them off with a spatula. Then into a ziplock they go.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Speaking of recipes, I feel like inventing a new ultimate one... maybe a project for my days off now that I am a injured


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

whats wrong with you, Snowman???


----------

